# New puppy and a newborn baby



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking for some help. Found the perfect puppy that will be available in 2weeks. (puppy will be 10 weeks). However I'm 9 weeks away from delivering a baby. Is it a good idea to get this puppy now or should we wait? I just don't have any idea. I think the husband and I can make it work, but I just don't know if it's a good idea or not. Will a 4 month old puppy be OK around a newborn? Naturally I will keep a close eye on both. It's very important to me to raise this baby with a GSD in his or her life. Suggestions?


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I can only imagine the HUGE responsibilty it's going to take to raise a baby *AND *a puppy. You will definitely have your hands full. I would suggest to wait, but that's just my opinion. 

Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If you do not have experience raising a puppy, especially a GSD puppy I would wait. They require a lot of work. One thing GSD puppies are known for is being little land sharks. Those teeth hurt and are sharp. It can last until they are done teething at 5-6 months of age. Keep in touch with the breeder and follow this pup as it grows. If the breeder repeats that breeding you'll have a good idea of the type of puppy you'll have.

Plus if you wait you can enjoy your newborn and then when ready for a puppy you will have time to enjoy the puppy and its antics


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

We've raised a GSD puppy before... 10 years ago though. I just can't remember what it's like (I just remember it really sucking... lol)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd wait......GSD puppies are a wonderful disaster.....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I admire your ambition but...you have to sleep sometime! With a puppy and a newborn, I'm not sure when that would be.


----------



## MR.G (Oct 10, 2010)

When our son was born our gsd was 1 and it worked out ok.But I would not want a pup and a newborn at the same time.Wait awile then they can grow up together.Just my 2cents.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I'd wait......GSD puppies are a wonderful disaster.....


Haha- perfect description--


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I adopted a 2 year old GSD, when my son was 2. Dog was housebroken, loved kids, gentle and not destructive. I didn't have to potty train and house break at the same time. They still grew up together. Both will be 13 soon.


----------



## Randi0904 (Dec 26, 2010)

WAIT!!!!! Our gsd is 4 months and I couldn't imagine having a newborn as well. She takes up sooo much of our time and she is teething so she chews on everything. Plus at 4 months they are still learning so it is a constant struggle to teach her what she can and can't do. I have actually decided to wait on children until she is fully trained! Good luck though in whatever you decide


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Another vote for wait.

When my brother was 3 months old, my aunt thought a 3 month old puppy (irish setter) would be a great present for the family. My poor mother had to take the baby into the bathroom with her just to get a break. I helped out as much as I could but I was 14 and was in school. I slept with the puppy (sometimes IN the crate with him) and took him out every night but he only lasted 5 days before my Aunt had to take him back. 

A newborn baby is enough work without a landshark running around at your feet.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

WAIT

Aside from the sleep deprivation and work (on both accounts...lol) ....you want to savor every moment of that baby time...with each of them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I totally agree with all the "WAITS". When I walked through the shelter to find a dog, I remember passing a very cute puppy. His surrender papers said, "Don't have time for a puppy." Well, I didn't have time for a puppy either, which is why I chose the adult dog. My youngest was 2 at the time, but he was special needs. 

There is absolutely no way I could have handled a puppy and a newborn. And....As other have said, "It wouldn't be fair to either."


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Our son was 6 wks old when we got our Mal puppy who was 10 wks at the time.

The puppy and baby do NOT interact. Ever. The puppy isn't a pet for our son, he is a puppy and as such has no ability to be reliable or safe around a child. He sniffs, sees, and is in the same room as our son but that is it.

I would have gone INSANE having a puppy in the house when my son was actually born. Absolutely insane. I ended up having an emergency c-section - totally unexpected and a totally normal pregnancy until right up at the end. I did not so much as touch the dogs for the first two weeks my son was home. My SO took total 100% care of them.

Now, after the first few weeks home, my son was sleeping darn near 24/7 it seemed like so by the time he was 6 wks old and snoozing all day, and decent chunks at night, I was going nuts all day with my SO gone and son asleep. I was used to working A LOT previously so a sleeping baby wasn't at all what I had expected. I spent the first month Dante was home training him constantly. He was housetrained in a matter of weeks, had major obedience training on him very quickly and was already enrolled in classes at 12 wks old.

Now it's a bit more juggling because my son is awake a lot more at 5 mo old now (almost), but my SO works nights and is home with me all day, so it works for us fine.

I would 100% completely and totally discourage you from havinga puppy when you first get home. Those first few weeks home....we were like the walking dead. It was the most exhausting thing we've ever done, and we both worked exhausting schedules prior to our son. Wait a few weeks and reaccess but don't wait too long because once they are out of those first few months they spend a lot more time awake. I got the potty training and basic ob done easily when my son slept so much from about 4 wks old through 3 mo.. JMHO

Forgot to add....we've also raised a ton of puppies between the two of us, and we do a ton of fostering, so training a pup is like second nature. The older dogs set a good example for them too. Not having had a puppy in 10 years, you're going to be in for a shock when you remember how much work they are.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WAIT....for sure...

Is this your first child and/or first puppy? This is the exact reason we decided to get our GSD when we did. We wanted to have more kids soon, but there is no way that we would have been able to cope with training and socializing a new puppy with a new baby. We also wanted to time it so I could still be at home with the kids and dogs during the younger years of their lives. Jackson will be over 1 year old when our baby is born, and that should work out just fine!

You won't get any sleep first of all! Then you will need to be taking care of baby, and paying close attention to puppy's housebreaking, training, and socialization. Then there are the SHARP puppy teeth and claws. I would not want the baby on the floor playing when the puppy is out, (or even adult dogs out, baby could get stepped on!). You would have to keep them seporated most likely, yet still be giving enough attention and care to both at the same time! Plus, after giving birth, your body will need time to recover, and you will need to get pleanty of sleep. I always thought having twins would be hard, but having a baby and a puppy would be even harder since they are both very similar, but have very different needs...then that makes stress for you that the baby and puppy don't need. 

Congratulations though!! That's very exciting! Have the baby first and then decide when you think the time is right to add a puppy. My friend got a puppy when her son turned 6 months and it worked out well. It worked well for me when my son was 2.5 years old. It really depends on you and your situation, but for sure wait until you got a good handle on the new baby. Good luck!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sister just had a baby a week ago. She has an adult dog and it's hard enough keeping the adult dog away from the baby. I agree with the waits.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Despite the caution, I think we are still going to do it. We are both in our 30's and very active, while this is the first baby it's definitely not my first puppy. 4th puppy, 2nd GSD. 10 years out of practice, but I think it'll come back. We will pick up the puppy next week and crate train. The baby is not due for another 9 weeks, my father in law and nephew will watch the puppy at my house while I'm in the hospital and then I'll have 8 weeks home with both baby and puppy and husband will have 2 weeks home. We will make this work. I'm DEFINITELY not one to give up on a challenge, and despite the difficulties there is no way I would ever release a dog into a shelter because I'm incapable of anything. I will change, not the dog.
Plus I work from home 3 days a week. I've never crated a dog but it sounds like with a GSD that's the way to go. So when I'm unable to watch the puppy because I'm feeding or dealing with the baby, I will keep the pup in the crate and when baby is sleeping I will work with and train the pup (or husband will so I can nap!) The puppy will NEVER go unsupervised and will be taught boundaries. Our last wasn't crate trained (just gated) and she chewed up everything within her reach. That will be different this time. Honestly, that was my largest stress issue with puppy training!

Wish me luck, I know I will need it! Thanks for all of the replies and advice, but this just feels like it will be the right thing to do. I want my baby to be raised with a dog and this breeder has bred several lines with mild tempermants which is what I need.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You are insane!!! But good luck.  And congratulations on your baby. Oh! and puppy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I was reading through all the replies to this, when I got to yours. I was going to suggest you get the puppy now. Well in two weeks. The puppy grows fast, the baby does not. It is harder to potty train a puppy with a toddler running around. Your puppy will most likely be sleeping through the night by the time the baby is born. Most important, with baby and puppy 'GET ON A SCHEDULE'. The sooner you do this, the easier on everyone. Do you have the book 'The baby Whisperer'. I highly recommend it for first timers.

Congratulations on your baby and puppy.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

GSD Momma said:


> Despite the caution, I think we are still going to do it. We are both in our 30's and very active, while this is the first baby it's definitely not my first puppy. 4th puppy, 2nd GSD. 10 years out of practice, but I think it'll come back. We will pick up the puppy next week and crate train. The baby is not due for another 9 weeks, my father in law and nephew will watch the puppy at my house while I'm in the hospital and then I'll have 8 weeks home with both baby and puppy and husband will have 2 weeks home. We will make this work. I'm DEFINITELY not one to give up on a challenge, and despite the difficulties there is no way I would ever release a dog into a shelter because I'm incapable of anything. I will change, not the dog.
> Plus I work from home 3 days a week. I've never crated a dog but it sounds like with a GSD that's the way to go. So when I'm unable to watch the puppy because I'm feeding or dealing with the baby, I will keep the pup in the crate and when baby is sleeping I will work with and train the pup (or husband will so I can nap!) The puppy will NEVER go unsupervised and will be taught boundaries. Our last wasn't crate trained (just gated) and she chewed up everything within her reach. That will be different this time. Honestly, that was my largest stress issue with puppy training!
> 
> Wish me luck, I know I will need it! Thanks for all of the replies and advice, but this just feels like it will be the right thing to do. I want my baby to be raised with a dog and this breeder has bred several lines with mild tempermants which is what I need.


 
I'm a mom of four, I also have twins, my fourth baby was my worst. My twins were a piece of cake next to him. He had colic and acid reflux. He constantly wanted to nurse. I never had a free moment. I didn't have post partum depression but there were times when I just sat down and cried because I was exhausted. I'm a active strong willed mom myself and can't stand to sit still for a moment however I was not prepared for my fourth child and I thought I knew it all! He is now 15 months and I'm getting our first GSD next week. He is a happier kid and a great toddler. As a baby he required so much of my attention. I felt bad because I didn't spend time with any of my older children. There was no way I could have raised a pup and baby at the same time. 

I would wait because you don't know how your baby is going to be or how much attention he/she will require, especially your first. Sleep deprivation isn't good for anyone. You might be lucky with your first and have the easiest, calmest baby or you could have a crying morning till night colicky baby. I'm really glad I waited. My 15 month old son will still grow up with this dog even though he's only a year older. 

I wish you luck whatever decision you make but I would take a step back and really reconsider. Congrats on the baby, they are wonderful despite being colicky!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would absolutely say wait. When I volunteered with a gsd rescue I cannot tell you how many calls we got from people who wanted to surrender their puppies or adult gsds b/c they had a baby. In some cases the baby had health issues and they had no time left for the dog and in other cases they were just simply overwhelmed with parenthood and could not take proper care of the dog. 

We actually would not have adopted to you had you come to us with this situation and I know of several breeders who also would not allow you to purchase a puppy at this time. 

You may have raised gsd puppies in the past but this is a TOTALLY different situation. I have 3 friends who have recently had healthy babies. All are active couples and all have had their lives completely turned on end with the birth of their babies. One couple does have a dog and luckily she is older because she is currently not getting much attention. These are very caring people and on occasion, when their daughter is having a bad day, they have forgotten to feed their dog. 

In the end, if it doesn't turn out the way you imagine it to, the puppy will be the one who loses out. I'm sure this breeder will have another litter and your child will find the puppy even more fun a few years down the line...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Only you know if you can handle it or not, All I can think of when you said you hadn't had a puppy in 10 years,,CULTURE SHOCK) I hadn't had a puppy in around 10 years, and I gotta tell ya, first thank god it was summertime,,those 2am outside potty breaks were a pain..I honestly don't think I could have done it with a baby AND a puppy, it would be like having twins, one of which had to go outside every 10 minutes LOL...

Good luck to ya)


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait! Enjoy your new baby with out the distraction of a puppy! If you end up getting that puppy you may feel guilty when the baby comes...you will kick into Mommy Mode right away. Puppies need so much attention and work, and you will not be comfortable having your baby on the blanket on the floor or in a seat with a pup around, and crating a pup because of a newborn will not be fair to the pup.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Had not had a puppy for 14 yrs and have a 16 yr old daughter when we picked up our 6 month old puppy. Cant even imagine having a newborn and a 10 week old puppy. I may have killed myself. I believe there are approx. 20 posts against and maybe one for it. I have learned that the people on this site know what they are talking about.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess I'm the crazy one because I got my lab when I was pregnant with my son on purpose,lol I wanted to be able to raise him with dogs and my childhood dog had passed a year earlier. I figured being up with a baby was the perfect time to house train and do OB- there are no distractions at 2 in the morning He was my second so I wasn't as overwhelmed as I was with my first though he was born with a heart defect and developmental issues that did take up time. I found it fun to stroll him around at odd hours of the night while he screamed and cried with my little puppy in tow. It was calming and gave me a distraction. Leash around wrist, two hands on your stroller, and always a spare diaper, wipes, and outfit- your ready to roll

In honesty it does depend on your personality and level of dog experience. Will you be taking the pup to training classes, do you require a lot of sleep, do you like to multi task, and are you easily stressed and discouraged? It was a ton of work, but I wouldn't do it any other way


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Please waite for the puppy, I'm an RN in a Hospital nursery, and I cant' tell you how many times I hear how a baby changed peoples lives in ways they never thought possible, the baby and the puppy each deserve your undivided attention.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope you are financially secure! My gsd has cost me nearly $2k in vet bills within six months! I expect another $500-1000 to follow shortly. 

Not to mention what everyone else said, I was a zombie for about 3 months. Good luck with your adventure!

I would be dead and broke if I had my pup PLUS a baby.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Of course having a baby changes your life in ways you never imagined and all the one's you did. The truth is children have a settling effect on us humans. With a new baby your time is more centered and focused at home where your pup is, your home on maternity leave, and have all the time in the world. I'm not saying it's for everyone, but it is doable. A baby is twenty times easier than say a one year old just walking, a two year old expressing their independence and screaming no while running away every other second, or a 3 and 4 year old who think they are all grown up and get into everything they aren't supposed to. Oh yes and lets not forget that precious crawling stage where the pile of baby cuteness begins to move and put everything in their mouths. 

It doesn't get easier with age either. Before you know it they are 5 and have sports, friends, play dates, and school functions. PTA meetings, volunteering times at the school, and sleep overs. Babies rock- they eat, sleep, and poop. They can't move, have no schedule or social life, don't talk back, and remain right where you lay them until you get back. It's the puppy who is going to be the PITA but while the baby gates are up why not kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Myamom said:


> *WAIT*
> 
> Aside from the sleep deprivation and work (on both accounts...lol) ....you want to savor every moment of that baby time...with each of them.


^^^^ This


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with everyone else...WAIT. 

There are so many reasons why waiting is a good idea but it seems like you already have made up your mind. 

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Remember when you bring the baby home the puppy will be a 40-60 pound clumsy ball of energy wanting to get into everything and wanting your attention 100 percent of the time. Really think this over before you make a decision.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with waiting. 
I really am surprised a breeder would sell a pup knowing you are ready to deliver. I doubt a rescue would let you adopt as well(just bad timing). 
Nothing against you or young motherhood, but as others have posted, babies and pups are a huge responsibility and you should focus on your human one for a while!
I got an 8 week old pup when my son was 7 months old, it was very, very stressful! I also had baby Moluccan cockatoos that I was handfeeding on top of all that! 
The problems came when my son was old enough to let the pup outside and he seemed to enjoy that....often. 
The young puppy/babyhood stage wasn't so bad, but the toddler age combined with a pup who found her independence, it was very hard!
I could only get her to obedience classes when I found a sitter as my DH worked evenings, so she got shortchanged in training, time spent. 
She had so much untapped potential, I felt guilty.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say is i agree that you're crazy but i do wish you luck. I dont know how i would have managed a newborn AND a puppy. My daughter is 3 and my son is 18 months. We didnt get a puppy until recently. We adopted adult dogs that we had two years before our daughter was born. I'm a strong person but adult dogs and a newborn were a lot of work. I dont think i would have survived a puppy, a newborn and a toddler. My daughter was an easy baby. My son was a difficult baby. I remember not sleeping for 3 days because he just refused to get on a schedule. I had times where i would just break down in tears because i was so tired and couldnt seem to get a break. Its going to be a lot of work for you. Even with help. Best i can say is get everyone on a schedule as best you can and set aside nap time for you.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a VERY experience dog owner, and have had 2 kids. NEVER in a million years would I want to be dealing with a puppy when I had a newborn. Personally, I like my pups to get a lot of input from me during the early months and if there was a baby in the mix I know my attention will be on baby first which is all encompassing for many months. My main dog was 3yo when my daughter was born and was thankfully very well trained. It took until my daughter was close to 8 months old before I got back into working the dog at all.
All I can say is it makes me exhausted just thinking about a newborn AND a puppy at the same time.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd definitely say wait if you possibly can. If you can't, use a crate! I brought home Zeke as a 12 week old puppy whan my daughter was 13 months old. We made it work with a crate in the bedroom and an ex-pen set up next to a large child's playpen in the living room. When baby and puppy were both out, I watched like a hawk (still do). When baby was content and playing in playpen, puppy was out... When puppy needed a break he'd go in the ex-pen where he could still hang out with us but I didn't need to watch him as closely. I spent a lot of time with my daughter in a carrier on my back and a puppy on a leash potty-training, walking, socializing etc. I have to make sure someone is home to watch the baby on Wednesdays so we can go to training. It has been hard enough with a toddler, I can't imagine with a newborn. Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with waiting.
> I really am surprised a breeder would sell a pup knowing you are ready to deliver. I doubt a rescue would let you adopt as well(just bad timing).
> Nothing against you or young motherhood, but as others have posted, babies and pups are a huge responsibility and you should focus on your human one for a while!
> I got an 8 week old pup when my son was 7 months old, it was very, very stressful! I also had baby Moluccan cockatoos that I was handfeeding on top of all that!
> ...


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> I'd definitely say wait if you possibly can. If you can't, use a crate! I brought home Zeke as a 12 week old puppy whan my daughter was 13 months old. We made it work with a crate in the bedroom and an ex-pen set up next to a large child's playpen in the living room. When baby and puppy were both out, I watched like a hawk (still do). When baby was content and playing in playpen, puppy was out... When puppy needed a break he'd go in the ex-pen where he could still hang out with us but I didn't need to watch him as closely. I spent a lot of time with my daughter in a carrier on my back and a puppy on a leash potty-training, walking, socializing etc. I have to make sure someone is home to watch the baby on Wednesdays so we can go to training. It has been hard enough with a toddler, I can't imagine with a newborn. Congratulations and best of luck!


I FULLY agree on the crate training!!! It's the ONLY way this will work, seriously. The only way. GSD's need it for their own benefit too. I gated our first GSD in our old house in 1/3 of the kitchen and she still ate the moldings, window sill and door jamb when she was unsupervised in there! Oh, AND the gate! Wish we would've crated her instead but I felt bad about it. After much research, the dogs actually need it and are more comfortable being crated for those first 18-24 months. It also helps to establish that we are their pack leaders. I'm excited to see what a difference it makes!


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would absolutely say wait. When I volunteered with a gsd rescue I cannot tell you how many calls we got from people who wanted to surrender their puppies or adult gsds b/c they had a baby. In some cases the baby had health issues and they had no time left for the dog and in other cases they were just simply overwhelmed with parenthood and could not take proper care of the dog.
> 
> We actually would not have adopted to you had you come to us with this situation and I know of several breeders who also would not allow you to purchase a puppy at this time.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but forgetting to feed your dog because the daughter "has a bad day?". That is ridiculously irresponsible. Should anything unexpected or critical happen (and this example is ridiculous, in my opinion), I have retired in-laws 15 minutes away to lend a hand with either baby or dog.

Unless my child is having a health issue, being difficult will not be tolerated and I will certainly not allow it to negatively impact the dog. Hope to god they didn't have other children go un-fed because ONE was being difficult. I mean seriously...


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> Wait! Enjoy your new baby with out the distraction of a puppy! If you end up getting that puppy you may feel guilty when the baby comes...you will kick into Mommy Mode right away. Puppies need so much attention and work, and you will not be comfortable having your baby on the blanket on the floor or in a seat with a pup around, and crating a pup because of a newborn will not be fair to the pup.


Crating a pup is what they need. Thinking it's not fair is the wrong way to think. I used to think that way too, but it's so false. Especially with a GSD. You should check out leerburg.com for his views on GSD training, if you haven't already.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, GSD Momma, I wish you luck! And let us share in your excitement with both your baby and puppy!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GSD Momma - Why did you bother to ask? The majority of responders advised to wait. That isn't what you wanted to hear. You had already made up your mind to adopt a puppy. Go ahead and do what you want. There is a word for people who refuse good advice.

Best of luck to the puppy.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> GSD Momma - Why did you bother to ask? The majority of responders advised to wait. That isn't what you wanted to hear. You had already made up your mind to adopt a puppy. Go ahead and do what you want. There is a word for people who refuse good advice.
> 
> Best of luck to the puppy.


Your reply is just unneccesary. Advice isn't a "majority rules" scenario.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

This is sort of a joke but here are a few of your future Threads....

4 month Old Puppy Growling at baby...what do I do.

Cant stop my puppy from chewing my ankles. Scared, baby on the way.

Puppy possessive over baby toys...help.

Need Sleep...help.


Sorry GSD Momma...i couldnt help it.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

BadLieutenant said:


> This is sort of a joke but here are a few of your future Threads....
> 
> 4 month Old Puppy Growling at baby...what do I do.
> 
> ...


Judge and ridicule until your heart is content, but I'm unclear as to what you're getting out of it. No apologies necessary, it's just getting silly now.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think she knows it's going to be hard guys....she asked for advice and she got it. IMO if your dog is possessive over baby toys you've made the mistake of allowing the pup to play with them and lack leadership- same if your pup is growling at your child. Yes GSD's are land sharks, but she has owned a GSD before. Baby gates and crates, OB classes, and extra help make is quite possible to raise a GSD with small children without anyone being neglected. I'm not the only mom to young one's on here and while I can't say it was a breeze it really wasn't that bad either. Babies nap and nap and nap. My DH would stay with Nate while I ran the dogs and did OB with them and then in the evening I stayed with the kids while he ran them. When they were going through their colic stages especially at night I would grab the leash, the pup, and pop baby in the stroller or carrier and go for some fresh air. Come in put pup back in crate and get baby back to sleep. This woman is going to be exhausted anyway you look at it with a newborn, and if her husband is committed to actually being helpful it really can work.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I think she knows it's going to be hard guys....she asked for advice and she got it. IMO if your dog is possessive over baby toys you've made the mistake of allowing the pup to play with them and lack leadership- same if your pup is growling at your child. Yes GSD's are land sharks, but she has owned a GSD before. Baby gates and crates, OB classes, and extra help make is quite possible to raise a GSD with small children without anyone being neglected. I'm not the only mom to young one's on here and while I can't say it was a breeze it really wasn't that bad either. Babies nap and nap and nap. My DH would stay with Nate while I ran the dogs and did OB with them and then in the evening I stayed with the kids while he ran them. When they were going through their colic stages especially at night I would grab the leash, the pup, and pop baby in the stroller or carrier and go for some fresh air. Come in put pup back in crate and get baby back to sleep. This woman is going to be exhausted anyway you look at it with a newborn, and if her husband is committed to actually being helpful it really can work.


Thank you so much! My husband is incredibly committed to this arrangement (he is DYING for a new pup) and we are actually excited about it. I feel like we've analyzed every scenario to death but I'm sure more will pop up in actual life and we will deal with it as usual. 

We had a cat when our GSD was a pup so we really do understand the boundaries that need to be set with toys, play, leadership and respect. 
I'm looking forward to walking the dog with the baby in a stroller. Proper walking, respect and obedience will be a priority.  There is a GSD club a few miles away so I can't wait to start our OB classes. 

I thrive on chaos... can't wait!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So do you have a breeder or line picked out? What lines are you going with?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSD Momma said:


> Advice isn't a "majority rules" scenario.


Well, sometimes it should be. You said you didn't know if this was a good idea or not and asked for suggestions. Most people who responded said they didn't think it was a good idea and that you should wait. You are of course under no obligation to follow that advice, but you did ask for it. 

Since there IS such a large consensus, it would be wise to at least consider what people are saying. But it does sound like you've already made up your mind and were just looking for people to agree with your decision. Sorry, but once you put a question out there you can't control the responses, and you're not always going to hear what you want to hear.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Best of luck with both babies! And congrats on both new additions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSD Momma said:


> ....My toddler nephew TORMENTED my 10 year old GSD before she passed. That is not the right energy to be around a new puppy. A sleepy newborn is.
> ...A newborn will be easy in comparison since they sleep more than anything the first months. I'm actually surprised only one person thinks this.


I hope you get the "sleepy" newborn who does nothing more than sleep the first few months. I have two kids. That wasn't my luck. I spent many nights walking the floor with colicky babies. I'm one of 9 kids...Mom and my stepmom didn't have that luck either. 

I think you might be in for a bit of a surprise to find out what having a baby is really like. Good thing you have retired in-laws near you.

Good Luck with your master plan. I truly hope for the puppy's sake that it all works out exactly like you think it will.

So here is my only bit of advice. Invest in a very good vacuum cleaner. You'll need it for the dog hair but you already know that. You'll may also need it because the sound and rhythm will calm a crying baby. I burned up two vacuums.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BadLieutenant said:


> This is sort of a joke but here are a few of your future Threads....
> 
> 4 month Old Puppy Growling at baby...what do I do.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely ridiculous, unnecessary, and uncalled for.

Our almost 5 mo old son and 5 mo old Malinois have no such problems, nor do ANY of our adult GSD's. Our "malinrat" / "maligator" is a VERY well behaved puppy because of how he's been raised and trained. He doesn't chew on our ankles or anything other than his puppy toys (he does find the canvas grill cover entising, but that's irrelevant to the matter at hand) and he's yet to chew on a baby toy. He doesn't go romping around the house as he pleases - there are baby/puppy gates in place and when our son is rolling around on his blanket on the floor the puppy is gated out of the room. He uses this time to play with the other dogs, chew on his bone or other toys, or take a nap. Neither baby nor puppy is neglected in any fashion and both receive plently of attention. Puppy is enrolled in training class as well and is doing awesome. Last class, he was the only dog to not break the stay from across the entire facility during distractions. He receives a ton of training at home.

I patiently, for the most part, read all the threads of people asking for nipping/growling/biting advice and I skip over 99% of them because the more outspoken members here usually tell people it's normal, it will pass, not to correct, etc etc etc. We have always corrected and redirected our pups when they nip, bite, chew on non-dog items, and most certainly if they growled at anyone inappropriate and clearly not a threat. Socialize and train and these issues won't occur. As a result, we have a 5 mo old mal and three adult GSD's who do not chew our ankles, nip us, growl at our baby, and chew on his toys.

I will confess I did once forget Akira's bowl of food on the counter, but to be fair I've done that before pre baby. She has EPI and her food has to soak for awhile prior to feeding, and all the other dogs eat. if I get distracted (again, pre baby too) it happens. People that completely forget about their dogs for longer than the initial week or two home from the hospital probably shouldn't have been dog owners in the first place. We LOVE our son dearly and he is of course the priority. But that doesn't make our dogs mean any less to us. They still get played with, still get top quality toys, etc, and when Dante needed to go to the e-vet my mother was kind enough to stay as long as needed with our son since my SO was at work and I was with Dante at training class prior to needing to go to the e-vet.

Should most people have a newborn and a puppy - no. Can it be done, yes. Can it be done VERY SUCCESSFULLY, yes. Should someone who hasn't raised a puppy in 10 yrs do it - probably not. Should someone count on family other than husbands to care for the puppy - no. Should they expect the baby due in 9 wks won't come early or have problems - no. I would personally wait till the baby is born and go from there. But it's no ones decision but the OPs. If she feels she's up to it then that's her choice. I guarantee you people (here) judged us for getting our mal pup. I personally couldn't care less. He was a GREAT stress relief for me (yes, you read that right) and he got him out of the house for training when I didn't want to initially leave our son with ANYONE. He gave me something to do but be a mom, something else to think about and do outside parenting. You have to have something else. My "something else" happened to be a puppy to train. But that's JMHO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> Should most people have a newborn and a puppy - no.


Most people shouldn't have a baby, a puppy, or anything more challenging than a goldfish, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Most people shouldn't have a baby, a puppy, or anything more challenging than a goldfish, but that's beside the point.


Well I would agree with that.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess because I have seen too many dogs/puppies surrendered, re-homed due to babies, I don't find BadLieutenant's post ridiculous at all. I find it all too true and very sad. I wish more people would think through their decisions. There are always consequences - not necessarily good ones.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

So I just wanted to follow up on my initial post here in case someone else googles it and has the same question. My sweet landshark is almost 6 months old now and the baby is 2 months old. Chloe and Cordelia 

Anyway - having the 7 week old puppy while being pregnant wasn't so bad. When she was 10 weeks old it was a bit more difficult, bending in any form SUCKED for me in the last month, but I had to do it. It really was not any more difficult than I had already expected it to be. No more, no less. The nipping and mouthing sucked and it felt like forever to get past that, but we did and we expected that. When I did have the baby, my husband had to leave the hospital a few times to go home and feed and play with the puppy. We HAD to make sure she wasn't alone for too long. He was exhausted but it worked out and was only for 2 days. But Chloe had no accidents at all so whatever we were doing worked. We did have his parents go over there twice a day as well to potty and play with her too.

For the most part she has left the baby alone! She has licked her face and stolen a sock (and pacifiers and burp cloths... for some reason it's great fun to 'grab and run' with these!). Needless to say she is a "pro" at "drop it" and "leave it"  I thnk because we got her so young and brought the baby around so early that she is completely adjusted and sees the baby as a member of the pack.

As I promised myself, at 2 weeks post preg I was taking the baby and the dog for walks which I absolutely LOVED. I was blessed with a great walking dog. She only tried attacking the stroller wheels ONCE when she learned that it's no fun!

We've taken her to 3 obience courses already (puppy basics, basic essentials and advanced) and we've taken her to our breeder's saturday sessions to socialize with the other german shepherds. We've taken her and the baby to paws in the park and there's a walk-a-thon this weekend we are taking her to as well.

In a nutshell - it is A LOT of work, you are constantly moving and there is little down time. But it was SO worth it. I'm SO glad I did not wait for my baby to be a toddler. It's so much easier being able to feed the baby, play with the baby, put her down, take the dog out, play with her, etc... a toddler running around would suck!

So words to take if anyone is googling this - expect it to be tough. You really have to be fully engaged to the idea and BOTH you and your significant other need to be on board with the idea to ensure a successful transition. It CAN be done and I think it's easier with a newborn than a toddler. I also think that if you've never had a GSD before, it may not be a wise idea. We KNEW what to expect and I think that helped a lot. We feel like we've done SO much better with this puppy than our last dog (even with having a newborn!) I thnk we were blessed with an easy baby so that helped, too.

Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on puppy Chloe and baby Cordelia! 

Cordelia is a very pretty name, I like that!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so glad it has worked out so well for you. And I totally agree - newborn + puppy is MUCH easier than I would imagine it would be with a toddler. My son slept SO MUCH those first 6 weeks or so that I had a TON of downtime during the day for training. My situation was a little harder because I ended up having an emergency c-section (hellp syndrome - pre-eclampsia) so I ended up having to be in the hospital for a full 4 days (yeah, it sucked). Upon coming home, it was a good two weeks before I even touched a dog, so they were strictly SO's responsibility. They were so excited to see me, and I was in SO much pain from the c-section that if they'd even bumped me I think I would've died. But, after that, things slowly got back to normal and I was allowed to start going on walks again at the 4 week mark. (it wasn't just the c-section that was the issue, hellp syndrome can cause complications up to 6 wks post birth).

My son is 9 months now and awake a TON during the day, luckily he can play supervised by himself for periods of time, but nothing like when he slept for 3 hr naps, awake for an hr, then back asleep for another 3 hrs, etc...when he was first home. Dante and I spent a lot of time bonding and training...obedience and house training was a breeze, and he to this day hasn't chewed anything up (except dog toys) or destroyed anything. I still take him to obedience every week, but a lot of it now is just a social thing for me and helps me keep up on training with him and the others.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm soooo glad Cordie sleeps so much and no colic either, because just like you, it really gave me time to bond and train with the dog while she slept. I can't imagine having a toddler running around... lord... Chloe is in the stage right now where she will grab ANYTHING and tear off with it hoping you chase her. I can't imagine having TWO doing that! LOL I'm also amazed at just have fast a 5 month old GSD is, she's a blur most of the time! "Drop it, leave it, come!"  Thankfully she listens... most of the time!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD Momma said:


> I'm soooo glad Cordie sleeps so much and no colic either, because just like you, it really gave me time to bond and train with the dog while she slept. I can't imagine having a toddler running around... lord... Chloe is in the stage right now where she will grab ANYTHING and tear off with it hoping you chase her. I can't imagine having TWO doing that! LOL I'm also amazed at just have fast a 5 month old GSD is, she's a blur most of the time! "Drop it, leave it, come!"  Thankfully she listens... most of the time!


Where are the pictures? We want to see some pictures!


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

This is Chloe a few days ago:

















And this is Cordie (Cordelia) on Easter. She's such a sweetie


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AWWWW Adorable!

Great pictures! :wub:​


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have a 5 month old GSD and a two year old little girl. Looking back two years ago i dont think there is anyway we could have pulled it off and kept our sanity. If you do decide on one now good luck and hope it all works out.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the pictures! I also admire your dedication and determination. Keep up the good work and enjoy your newly expanded family.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GSD Momma said:


> Looking for some help. Found the perfect puppy that will be available in 2weeks. (puppy will be 10 weeks). However I'm 9 weeks away from delivering a baby. Is it a good idea to get this puppy now or should we wait? I just don't have any idea. I think the husband and I can make it work, but I just don't know if it's a good idea or not. Will a 4 month old puppy be OK around a newborn? Naturally I will keep a close eye on both. It's very important to me to raise this baby with a GSD in his or her life. Suggestions?


You will be in for alot of work. I have 3 children, and I know how much work a baby is. I also have 2 dogs, and know how much training a GSD requires as a pup, and even as an adult. I sure wouldn't want to feed a baby every few hours, change the diaper, and also be running the puppy outside every hour to housebreak him. Then there's all the other training the dog needs, and all the other needs the baby has...geez, I sure would wait to get a puppy if I was you. If you don't though...you have my best wishes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> You will be in for alot of work. I have 3 children, and I know how much work a baby is. I also have 2 dogs, and know how much training a GSD requires as a pup, and even as an adult. I sure wouldn't want to feed a baby every few hours, change the diaper, and also be running the puppy outside every hour to housebreak him. Then there's all the other training the dog needs, and all the other needs the baby has...geez, I sure would wait to get a puppy if I was you. If you don't though...you have my best wishes.


The OP already got the puppy, who is almost 6 months old now and had her baby 2 months ago.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats on both your babies!! They are both beautiful and I love both names!! Sounds like you are busy but are handling it beautifully!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Awwww they are both so cute I'm glad you are surviving and enjoying both of them....I kinda figured you would


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> The OP already got the puppy, who is almost 6 months old now and had her baby 2 months ago.


Oh-thank you, I only read her original post.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you all Both are cuties!!


----------

